# Allstate - Rideshare OK



## azndriver87

I have allstate and cleared with them today:
you can use your car for rideshare as long as there are no passengers.


----------



## John_in_kc

Where?


----------



## azndriver87

this is washington dc, but its usually same policy nationwide.


----------



## John_in_kc

Get it in writing from underwriting.


----------



## ubetrippin

azndriver87 said:


> I have allstate and cleared with them today:
> you can use your car for rideshare as long as there are no passengers.


So let me get this straight....as long as you are just waiting for pings or on your way to a PAX, you are covered by Allstate, but as soon as the PAX gets into your car, all bets are off and if you get into an accident with the PAX in your auto, you are NOT covered.....did I get this right?


----------



## azndriver87

ubetrippin said:


> So let me get this straight....as long as you are just waiting for pings or on your way to a PAX, you are covered by Allstate, but as soon as the PAX gets into your car, all bets are off and if you get into an accident with the PAX in your auto, you are NOT covered.....did I get this right?


yup. it's not rocket since.

passenger in your car = not covered
no passenger = covered.


----------



## CincyPhil

Here is a data point - 

I called my current insurance carrier (Geico) and asked to purchase a commercial policy or add a rider for my Ubering. They rejected it out of hand - including when I called their commercial office. They said "we don't support that" the way you might tell your kid you don't support their taking up smoking.

Changed to State Farm. My total auto insurance bill - including commercial coverage on the vehicle I Uber in - WENT DOWN! Did the switch right off my declarations page, it is the same level of coverage. I asked my agent to calculate how much extra I was paying for the commercial coverage, it is only about $10 per month! Definitely worth the peace of mind and the ability not to worry about coverage if I do get in an accident.

This is in Ohio, and I have a good driving record.

Not really Uber related, but I followed up by changing my homeowners from Liberty Mutual (A Geico partner) to State Farm, and saved more money, and in this case got better coverage.


----------



## azndriver87

then call allstate and ask


----------



## John_in_kc

azndriver87 said:


> yup. it's not rocket since.
> 
> passenger in your car = not covered
> no passenger = covered.


You get that in writing from Allstate underwriting?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Maybe I missed something on this thread, but I assume you other insurance when you have pax in the car.


----------



## CROWBOY

My agent at Allstate said the same thing. Commercial insurance doesn't cover ride share and as long as no passengers are in the car, you're covered by them. It was suggested to match the same payouts as a commercial policy. What gets me, is the personal policy is more money.


----------



## zombieguy

I called allstate in NJ and they will not cover you at all if you drive for a rideshare company. If they are aware that you use your car for Uber they will drop you. There is no insurance company whatsoever that will allow you to have a personal policy and cover you when not driving for Uber and then just not cover you when you have passengers. If someone told you this, they don't know what they are talking about. Ask them to get it in writing and give it to you. It won't happen.


Edit 6/27/15 I have since spoken to another agent with Allstate that actually did their job and Allstate will infact allow you to drive for Uber while still maintaining your personal policy. They will not cover you during the time the Uber app is on or with passengers but driving for Uber is not grounds for termination.


----------



## CROWBOY

zombieguy said:


> I called allstate in NJ and they will not cover you at all if you drive for a rideshare company. If they are aware that you use your car for Uber they will drop you. There is no insurance company whatsoever that will allow you to have a personal policy and cover you when not driving for Uber and then just not cover you when you have passengers. If someone told you this, they don't know what they are talking about. Ask them to get it in writing and give it to you. It won't happen.


When did they tell you this? If you read the news, it says Allstate is in the middle of creating an insurance product for ride share. Maybe things are different in NJ than CT. I know my policy is equivalent to a commercial policy and my agent spent time to research it for me.


----------



## Tx rides

CROWBOY said:


> When did they tell you this? If you read the news, it says Allstate is in the middle of creating an insurance product for ride share. Maybe things are different in NJ than CT. I know my policy is equivalent to a commercial policy and my agent spent time to research it for me.


But that is not personal insurance. I'd be surprised to see a formal statement from Allstate that "app on" phase is covered under primary policy . Their exec level has made numerous statements contrary to that. The "trolling" risks of phase one have been one of the highlights at multiple insurance summits.


----------



## CROWBOY

The ride share insurance is going to be hybrid. All I know is, I don't have to worry about what I do. Go by what your insurance puts in writing. Mine covers anything except when passengers are in the car. From there, Uber's insurance is in charge. If you go to waybill, you'll see the certificate and who the insurance is through. They would've nailed Uber on insurance fraud if this was falsified.


----------



## zombieguy

CROWBOY said:


> When did they tell you this? If you read the news, it says Allstate is in the middle of creating an insurance product for ride share. Maybe things are different in NJ than CT. I know my policy is equivalent to a commercial policy and my agent spent time to research it for me.


I called them last week. I told them I am thinking about driving for Uber and I am looking for an insurance company that will not drop me if I have an accident. I said, I understand that I will not be covered but would Allstate drop me if I had an accident. They said they would not be able to offer me a policy if I was going to use the car for Uber. Now I didn't specify full or part time but the general consensus is that if your insurance company knows you are driving for a rideshare company, no matter full or part time, you will be dropped on the spot. Every state is different. Having the same payout as a commercial policy doesn't make it a commercial policy. Personal policies do not cover using your vehicle for Livery no matter what the coverage is. I would press the agent again and get everything in writing, something doesn't sound right.

I was just reading on another thread that State Farm will not drop you and will allow you to drive for rideshare as long as its 50% or less of the total miles driven even though there is no way for them to prove that. They will not cover you while the app is on but will cover you when its off. Also saw it in writing as part of their policy. Will have to call them tomorrow and check it out. I didn't bother calling them because there policy was like double what I pay now.


----------



## Tx rides

CROWBOY said:


> The ride share insurance is going to be hybrid. All I know is, I don't have to worry about what I do. Go by what your insurance puts in writing. Mine covers anything except when passengers are in the car. From there, Uber's insurance is in charge. If you go to waybill, you'll see the certificate and who the insurance is through. They would've nailed Uber on insurance fraud if this was falsified.


So yours is hybrid, not standard old personal coverage, right?


----------



## CROWBOY

Tx rides said:


> So yours is hybrid, not standard old personal coverage, right?


No, I don't have the hybrid plan for rideshare. It's not available in my area yet. I'm on personal, and that is what was given the ok for rideshare. This was the day Allstate announced they were testing rideshare plans in a few markets, add I called to see if it was available in CT. Other than that, I was staying under the radar for awhile.


----------



## Tx rides

CROWBOY said:


> No, I don't have the hybrid plan for rideshare. It's not available in my area yet. I'm on personal, and that is what was given the ok for rideshare. This was the day Allstate announced they were testing rideshare plans in a few markets, add I called to see if it was available in CT. Other than that, I was staying under the radar for awhile.


They've been fairly vocal about not planning to carry the risk of the app on coverage. I'm really surprised that you have an official agreement. At the big powwow last year, every major insurer listed that as one of the top issues, because you are in an area commercially after you end a ride, or when hovering at hot spots awaiting pings. One of the examples was: "you drop a pax off, and as you are pulling away from their gated community drive, you hit their kid on a bicycle. They consider that a commercial accident. The pax definitely considers it commercial, Uber doesn't. The costs of duty to defend was one of the top impacts listed.


----------



## CROWBOY

Tx rides said:


> They've been fairly vocal about not planning to carry the risk of the app on coverage. I'm really surprised that you have an official agreement. At the big powwow last year, every major insurer listed that as one of the top issues, because you are in an area commercially after you end a ride, or when hovering at hot spots awaiting pings. One of the examples was: "you drop a pax off, and as you are pulling away from their gated community drive, you hit their kid on a bicycle. They consider that a commercial accident. The pax definitely considers it commercial, Uber doesn't. The costs of duty to defend was one of the top impacts listed.


Last year, my insurance would've dropped me if I was driving for uber. This was maybe about 2 weeks ago I confirmed it with my agent. Like I said, check with a different agent because things have changed since last year, and since they announced the rideshare product.


----------



## Tx rides

CROWBOY said:


> Last year, my insurance would've dropped me if I was driving for uber. This was maybe about 2 weeks ago I confirmed it with my agent. Like I said, check with a different agent because things have changed since last year, and since they announced the rideshare product.


In most cases you have to actually sign up for the product. Its an entirely different line, (handled by Commercial division in Geico's case)


----------



## CROWBOY

Tx rides said:


> In most cases you have to actually sign up for the product. Its an entirely different line, (handled by Commercial division in Geico's case)


I'm just going to stop responding to this. Go back and read everything I posted. All I know, is my personal insurance is fine. My agent knows I drive.


----------



## Ziggy

CincyPhil said:


> commercial coverage on the vehicle


bear in mind ... not all Commercial coverage will cover pax in the car. What you need is Commercial Livery Insurance (which was $400/mo in Texas) vastly different from Commercial Insurance (which allows you to use your vehicle for business, but not to pickup passengers). Just ask the UberBlack and Car Service peeps like Tx rides ...


----------



## Tx rides

CROWBOY said:


> I'm just going to stop responding to this. Go back and read everything I posted. All I know, is my personal insurance is fine. My agent knows I drive.


Good for you. Just know that your agent can be wrong, as many don't even understand the different policies. I've heard reports of agents having to backpedal. (Not even exclusive to TNC coverage) . Their verbal words don't trump policies when the claims come in. If their "Ride for Hire" policy is not available in your state, they cannot just say you are covered by it until it gets there

Either way, I hope you don't have to find out!!!!


----------



## Tx rides

Ziggy said:


> bear in mind ... not all Commercial coverage will cover pax in the car. What you need is Commercial Livery Insurance (which was $400/mo in Texas) vastly different from Commercial Insurance (which allows you to use your vehicle for business, but not to pickup passengers). Just ask the UberBlack and Car Service peeps like Tx rides ...


Yes-the passenger clause is very critical. The cost of injury increases exponentially if you are a business. Dirty side effect of a litigious culture:-(


----------



## CROWBOY

Tx rides said:


> Good for you. Just know that your agent can be wrong, as many don't even understand the different policies. I've heard reports of agents having to backpedal. (Not even exclusive to TNC coverage) . Their verbal words don't trump policies when the claims come in. If their "Ride for Hire" policy is not available in your state, they cannot just say you are covered by it until it gets there
> 
> Either way, I hope you don't have to find out!!!!


If I have to, I'll post what my insurance agent sent me. All I know, it's in writing my personal policy is good until a passenger sets foot into my car, and Allstate won't drop me. I'm getting tired of explaining this. How complicated is it to understand? They know I'm driving for rideshare, they understand Uber's insurance. Once the rideshare is available in my market, my agent is going to set it up. I'm not looking to be told I'm wrong, just sharing my experience. If you want to see the letter from my agent, I will share it. I just don't want to post personal stuff in this thread.


----------



## CROWBOY

Ziggy said:


> bear in mind ... not all Commercial coverage will cover pax in the car. What you need is Commercial Livery Insurance (which was $400/mo in Texas) vastly different from Commercial Insurance (which allows you to use your vehicle for business, but not to pickup passengers). Just ask the UberBlack and Car Service peeps like Tx rides ...


Insurance laws very from state to state. That's why my agent suggested commercial, but I couldn't get it. Rideshare doesn't fit any of those insurance catagories. It's my personal vehicle, and livery operates differently in Connecticut. This is why many cab drivers are switching over to Uber in Connecticut. If I wanted to go out and start a cab company, it's not possible in CT.

https://licenses.intuit.com/Businesses/Independent-Taxi-Licenses/Connecticut


----------



## Jjkhawaiian

This doesn't make sense to me. 
This sounds like regular personal coverage where it only covers you and your car, except you get less or no coverage if you have a pax onboard. Why have this kind of coverage? It doesn't protect you if you have an accident with a Pax onboard. 
What we need is an insurance comp that covers you, your car and pax in case of an accident without paying thousands of $$$/year, high deductibles and a limited coverage plan. It sounds like State Farm has something that might work.
I use a different veteran-friendly insurance. I bet they won't touch this either.

The best thing you can do is drive safely and defensively. If that means driving slower or most cautiously, then so be it.
Of course, I don't know what would happen if someone hits you and it's discovered you were ridesharing with a Pax onboard.
It should be a no-brainer that their insurance covers all damage and injury, but insurance comps are bastards and hate paying on claims.


----------



## CROWBOY

Jjkhawaiian said:


> This doesn't make sense to me.
> This sounds like regular personal coverage where it only covers you and your car, except you get less or no coverage if you have a pax onboard. Why have this kind of coverage? It doesn't protect you if you have an accident with a Pax onboard.
> What we need is an insurance comp that covers you, your car and pax in case of an accident without paying thousands of $$$/year, high deductibles and a limited coverage plan. It sounds like State Farm has something that might work.
> I use a different veteran-friendly insurance. I bet they won't touch this either.
> 
> The best thing you can do is drive safely and defensively. If that means driving slower or most cautiously, then so be it.
> Of course, I don't know what would happen if someone hits you and it's discovered you were ridesharing with a Pax onboard.
> It should be a no-brainer that their insurance covers all damage and injury, but insurance comps are bastards and hate paying on claims.


Uber provides insurance once a pax is in the car. It doesn't cover my medical, that's the only downside but it covers pax medical, my vehicle, and property. This is in Connecticut though, could be different in other states.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian

I thought I spotted that in the waybill for a fare. I hadn't had a chance to totally read the policy to see what is actually covered. It's nice to know there is some or mostly coverage incase. I will read waybill coverage too see how I (or my vehicle) and Pax are covered.

I guess having some "rideshare" coverage helps from getting tickets or paying fines in some cities. I don't think I have to worry about that in Daytona Beach, Palm Coast or St. Augustine. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## zombieguy

OK so I called Allstate again today and it was confirmed that Allstate will not cancel you for driving Uber. I spoke to an agent in another office who called underwriting and at first they told her they won't write a policy, they won't cover it. She then pressed them and said, writing it and not covering are 2 different things. She then confirmed that underwriting said that they will not cover an accident with the app on or with passengers but driving for Uber isn't grounds for terminating the policy. This is in NJ. I would switch to Allstate if I could but the quote for 6 months is almost what I pay now for a year.


----------



## CROWBOY

zombieguy said:


> OK so I called Allstate again today and it was confirmed that Allstate will not cancel you for driving Uber. I spoke to an agent in another office who called underwriting and at first they told her they won't write a policy, they won't cover it. She then pressed them and said, writing it and not covering are 2 different things. She then confirmed that underwriting said that they will not cover an accident with the app on or with passengers but driving for Uber isn't grounds for terminating the policy. This is in NJ. I would switch to Allstate if I could but the quote for 6 months is almost what I pay now for a year.


I'll have to call another agent. I have it fully in writing otherwise and I confirmed it again today. My agent wasn't happy, but maybe it's different circumstances and because things are different in CT.


----------



## zombieguy

CROWBOY said:


> I'll have to call another agent. I have it fully in writing otherwise and I confirmed it again today. My agent wasn't happy, but maybe it's different circumstances and because things are different in CT.


The agent said that the biggest concern underwriting has is the period when the app is on and you are driving around waiting for ride requests. The agent herself also made the comment that if there is no passenger even with the app on, and there is an accident, who would say they are working? LOL But we all know the log in would show it.


----------



## snuggs31

CROWBOY said:


> If I have to, I'll post what my insurance agent sent me. All I know, it's in writing my personal policy is good until a passenger sets foot into my car, and Allstate won't drop me. I'm getting tired of explaining this. How complicated is it to understand? They know I'm driving for rideshare, they understand Uber's insurance. Once the rideshare is available in my market, my agent is going to set it up. I'm not looking to be told I'm wrong, just sharing my experience. If you want to see the letter from my agent, I will share it. I just don't want to post personal stuff in this thread.


My concern is your use of "they". I think it refers to your insurance agent and not necessarily the insurance company, its underwriters, or claims adjusters. The fact that you have in writing is great as it might hold the agent responsible (through their Errors and Omissions insurance if they have any and if so up to what limits).....but possibly not the insurance company. Not trying to aggravate as much as educate.


----------



## CROWBOY

Listen, I posted this comment because I was tired of explaining. At this point, it's like beating a dead horse. When I called my insurance agent, he tried setting up a commercial policy. I would assume, this had to go through underwriting. He called me back several hours later and explained it to me. I even called the other day, paranoid about it. I trust my agent, been doing business with him for a long time. He was flat out honest about a life insurance policy, and has gone above and beyond what most agents do for their clients. It doesn't matter, he gave it to me in writing. I appreciate the help, but please stop. I don't need this entire thing over analyzed. I regret sharing what I was told after inquiring about it. It really isn't that complicated and I don't want any more comments about what I said. Just nicely asking out of respect. I had my friend who works for another insurance company in claims help me with this as well.


----------



## zombieguy

snuggs31 said:


> My concern is your use of "they". I think it refers to your insurance agent and not necessarily the insurance company, its underwriters, or claims adjusters. The fact that you have in writing is great as it might hold the agent responsible (through their Errors and Omissions insurance if they have any and if so up to what limits).....but possibly not the insurance company. Not trying to aggravate as much as educate.


Totally over analyzing. Agents pass on what they are told from underwriting. After I spoke with the Allstate agent I realized that the problem is that most of these agents and phone reps are idiots that do not follow through. They ask underwriting "Hey I got someone who wants a to know if Uber is covered on a policy" Underwriting answers the agent back with "no we don't cover that, you need a commercial policy." The moron agent then reports back to you "No, that's not something we cover, we can't offer a policy for that" Then if you press like I did with "well I know its not covered but would my policy be cancelled if I drive for Uber". The moron lazy ass agent takes it upon themself to answer the question with zero knowledge and uses their own flawed logic of "Well its a commercial activity and since we don't cover commercial activities on a personal policy then you can be cancelled". When the proper question which the agent I talked to asked was, "Even though the claim will be denied can a person still drive for Uber and maintain a personal policy since not covering a claim and not writing a policy are 2 different things." The response was the claim will be denied but driving for Uber is not grounds to terminate a policy. Now don't get me wrong, its not the same for every insurance company, I know Geico doesn't allow driving for Uber at all but Progressive, Allstate and State Farm will but you have to talk to the right agent that will ask the right questions because most are just quick to say no, can't do it.


----------



## snuggs31

zombieguy said:


> Totally over analyzing. Agents pass on what they are told from underwriting. After I spoke with the Allstate agent I realized that the problem is that most of these agents and phone reps are idiots that do not follow through. They ask underwriting "Hey I got someone who wants a to know if Uber is covered on a policy" Underwriting answers the agent back with "no we don't cover that, you need a commercial policy." The moron agent then reports back to you "No, that's not something we cover, we can't offer a policy for that" Then if you press like I did with "well I know its not covered but would my policy be cancelled if I drive for Uber". The moron lazy ass agent takes it upon themself to answer the question with zero knowledge and uses their own flawed logic of "Well its a commercial activity and since we don't cover commercial activities on a personal policy then you can be cancelled". When the proper question which the agent I talked to asked was, "Even though the claim will be denied can a person still drive for Uber and maintain a personal policy since not covering a claim and not writing a policy are 2 different things." The response was the claim will be denied but driving for Uber is not grounds to terminate a policy. Now don't get me wrong, its not the same for every insurance company, I know Geico doesn't allow driving for Uber at all but Progressive, Allstate and State Farm will but you have to talk to the right agent that will ask the right questions because most are just quick to say no, can't do it.


I have very little skin in this game. I am trying to catch up to this growth business model. If the concern is whether your PAP will be cancelled upon discovery of exposure then that is a different issue than coverages.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

DrJeecheroo said:


> Maybe I missed something on this thread, but I assume you other insurance when you have pax in the car.


When u have pax in car, then you are covered by the Uber policy.


----------



## azndriver87

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> When u have pax in car, then you are covered by the Uber policy.


I don't know why people just don't understand this concept. There's little to no complaint about James River not paying in an accident with Passengers. A lot of people thought James River covers the whole car all the time, or just when the app is on.


----------



## JustPaxingThru

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> When u have pax in car, then you are covered by the Uber policy.


This is how I understand it to be at well.
What I have gathered from this is that Allstate will cover you while there are no pax in the car, and as soon as one enters the vehicle the Allstate insurance goes out the door & the Uber insurance kicks in. Am I right? When the app is on are you still under Allstate's coverage as well?


----------



## Huberis

JustPaxingThru said:


> This is how I understand it to be at well.
> What I have gathered from this is that Allstate will cover you while there are no pax in the car, and as soon as one enters the vehicle the Allstate insurance goes out the door & the Uber insurance kicks in. Am I right? When the app is on are you still under Allstate's coverage as well?


Usually, from what I have heard with respect to this allowance, is more along the following: Your personal coverage is likely to be fine if and when you are driving on your own time, period. Once the app goes on, your personal insurance is turned off (disclosure made and they are cool with it). In many states, that creates a gap in that often liability is contingent during phase one and you would have no collision at all. That is changing, liability is primary in some states now. During phase two and three, you would have liability through James River and contingent collision with a thousand dollar deductible.

You would first be expected to make a claim with your personal carrier if in an at fault regardless of what your personal insurer told you. If and when they refuse, if you have collision on your personal policy, then you put in a claim with James River (periods 2&3). You pay the first thousand.

So, basically, if you have a financed car and need collision on addition to liability, even though your personal insurer isn't going to be covering you for much of the time, if you want James River to cover damages to your car, you will need to carry collision and instead of a likely $500 deductible, you will have twice that....

Something like that is what you are likely looking at is my understanding. If you have a nice car, best think twice to be sure you are secure to your needs.


----------



## Durbin_Uber

Spoke with my Allstate agent today, and driving for Uber is not a problem. As of now Allstate has no policy against. She did say that may change in the future, but for no issue at all.


----------

